# Ladies Electric Watches



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Were there many different makers?

I hadn't even thought there were any until I recently bought one. Our resident expert doesn't feature any on his site.

When I bought it on eBay I suspected it was going to end up being an early quartz with a stepping motor.. but no there is definately a balance wheel whizzing in there.

The one I have is an Elgin with Swissonic on the dial and Elgin 95EL printed on the movement housing.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Bought this for the 710 a while back still going strong and keeps good time.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

And there was me assuming someone had used a stopwatch sub hand as a repelacement second hand. Judging by the Helbros, maybe not?

I still think it looks completely wrong on mine though so will probably swap out.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Robin S said:


> Our resident expert doesn't feature any on his site.


You didn't look very hard :lol:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I've got this one that was marketed as a mans watch, but by todays standards would only really be sold as a 'unisex' model.










I know, I've still not got around to having the face sorted yet. 

It was really rough when I first got it. It is at least wearable now after a visit to Silverhawk.

Before picture below










Edit

should have said, Bulova 2313 hummer.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Just remembered I have this Benrus as well:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Another ladies' Accutron (that I gave to my mum as a Christmas present a couple of years ago).

Can't remember which movement this has in it (it's the one with no seconds hand)...


----------

